# Best riding images of 2012.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

As in *your* best. No need for lengthy 'splanations--we just wanna see some solid images.

Here are ten of my favorites from the year.

* * * * *

Enjoying the season with Cutty up high.



An anniversary for me, and an intro to bikerafting for Flipper and Fettucini.



Getting flithy with the boys while bikerafting the Dirty Devil.



Doom and Vlad, killing it on the CFTT.



Savoring all that is precious about summer in the mountains.



Testing the limits of traction on the rock of Gooseberry, and the limits of giggles while so doing.



Herself, exploring our favorite part of the redrock desert near Moab.





Ripping through the autumnal woods with Greg as the sun set on both the day and the alpine riding season.



Toodling through Hell.



* * * * *

Your turn--whaddya got?​


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

You post pics like that and then ask what others have?
I would be embarrassed to show the few pics I have. lol

Living within a few miles of both Pisgah and Dupont, I have had some good rides, but fall short in the pic depart. I need to start taking more.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Post desktop formatted please.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah pretty much the hardest act to follow but I'll give it a try. Thanks Mikesee




























Nothing beats being out on the trail at the perfect moment. 


















Living in the desert is rough. 









Taking the wife on an epic day. 









And this one just because can't always ride.


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

None of these are great but they are my favorites from riding with my kids this year.

My oldest son Jake.

































































My Daughter Ryan.

































































My youngest son Conner.

















And finally me, these were taken by Jake who is a budding photographer at 12 years old.

























These were taken by two of my friends


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I didn't take it, but I'm in it:








And I've used both of these pictures as desktops:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

great shots everyone. nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Some good pics here...


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*in no particular order*












































































































































































published in Dirt Rag (riders eye):


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

Great stuff WKD-RDR

Here's me, getting happy on a frame I bought off of WKD-RDR


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I spent most of 2012 in Afghanistan, but her'es a few since my return to the bike in October.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

grundy said:


> Great stuff WKD-RDR
> 
> Here's me, getting happy on a frame I bought off of WKD-RDR


Oh, sweet. Hows the Yelli treatin ya?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

2012 was a crazy year of off-road touring. Record rain falls in the Northern Australian Alps and on the SW Slopes and record flood levels on the flatlands west of the Divide, gave a year like no other.

I didn't take any special shots this year, but I did record the year from astride my bike on the Bicentennial National Trail, along the Murrumbidgee River and on a few Travelling Stock Routes.


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Here are a few favorites of mine from this year.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

longboarderj said:


>


I demand you tell me where to obtain that jersey!

(also, great shots)


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

A couple from my (formerly) local MTB race, I couldn't ride cause I broke my carbon superfly again so I went and took pics. 



























And these are from November when I moved to the front range (Colorado)


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pics compressed - heavy mountain and glacier biased

North Vancouver









North Vancouver









North Vancouver









South Chilcotin









Canmore









Grindelwald, CH









Marjalensee, CH









Bruneck, South Tirol, IT









Goldseeweg, South Tirol, IT









Whistler, BC


----------



## fultoejame (Dec 7, 2012)

I broke my carbon superfly again so I went and took pics.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

WKD-RDR said:


> Oh, sweet. Hows the Yelli treatin ya?


Love at first sight. I just got it done fairly recently, built it up as an SS to replace my 26" SS, and managed to get it on the trail just in time for the wet weather. I like it better in every way than the bike that it replaced.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Bottom of Burro Pass









New Years Day on Slickrock


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome home and thanks for your service Brotha! I'm glad that you're getting time on the bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Riding with your buddy.....


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Folks,

This is my "best" riding image of 2012. Obviously, that's not because of the photographic quality of the image, the artful nature of the composition or the spine-tingling bravura of the action. :nono:

It is because this is a shot of me "returning to the scene of the crime"....so to speak. I broke my left femur at Northstar Bike Park in August of 2009. 3 surgeries, a year of physical therapy and a boatload of All Mountain rides later and this shot was taken of me dropping Big Daddy on Boondocks Trail at Northstar Bike Park:








Yee Haw, my limited edition of Free Ride is back!

Have fun however you get dirty,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*good, bad, or indifferent; a few favourites from 2012..*

in chronological order


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*my ten*

and the year isn't done yet


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Some great shots here, wow! Here's a few of mine from this year.

Javelina Trail, March 15th.









Ranger Trail, March 29th.









Tom's Thumb Trail, April 22nd.









Sunset at Phoenix Mountains Preserve, May 3rd.









Tom's Thumb Trail, June 2nd.









Phoenix Mountains Preserve, June 22nd.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

I was slacking a bit on taking a camera with me this year. But went through the collection and found a few that I enjoyed. Riding with the kid and watching him progress has been a high light.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Awesome post*

Awesome images so far - and what an incredible collective experience.

Here's some of my 2012:

Trail decorations at world famous "Phil's World", Cortez, Colorado.









Springtime trail improvements...









Testing out said improvements...









Desert pump/sandtrack fun...









Driving over Ophir Pass, returning from Telluride...









Some all mountain flower madness - Durango...









Not out of the woods yet -photo of my neighbor at our fave dh spot, height of summer...









oops...









Racing the weather - Alien Run trail, Aztec NM...









Last run of the day...









Had some fire round here this year...









Zippity Doo-Dah trail, Fruita...









Telluride with fall colors...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

From sunrise to sunset...


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I love year-in-review recaps, brings back a flood of good memories:

AZT Jamboree: I-10 culvert

From AZT - Jamboree 2012

Entrance to the 24hr in the Old Pueblo

From 24HitOP - Pre-ride

Near the start of the AES Antelope Peak Challenge 65, tons of sweet AZT!!

From AES - APC65

Another nighttime finish on the AES Tor de 50

From AES - Tor De 50

Our camp compound at 24hr in the Old Pueblo

From 24HitOP - 2012

Another AES ride, Sedona BFL (finished in the dark once again)

From AES - Sedona BFL

Black Canyon Trail on a cold rainy day in the desert

From AZSF - BCT rain/mud

One of the best ridgelines in AZ, Ripsey!!

From AZT - Boulders/Ripsey/Oracle

1st bikepacking ride, Oracle, AZT

From AZT - Boulders/Ripsey/Oracle

This helped contribute to a failed AZT300 attempt

From AZT 300

Walnut Canyon

From Flagstaff 100

Dag Nabitt cleaning the Waterfall @S.Mtn

From Natty w/J-Bake

Bikepack on the Mogollon Rim

From Mogollon Bikepack

Gold Canyon sequence

From Gold Canyon - Peralta

Flagstaff, AZ

From Flagstaff - Crazy 88/2

Inner Basin, Humphrey's Peak

From CrAzY 90

Nice post race token

From ToWM 60

Day 3 of 4 on the Coconino 250

From AES - Coco250

Sonoran Hotdog on our way home from the AES Kentucky Camp race.

From AES - Kentucky Camp

Downtown Phoenix on the Flight of the Pigs route Thanksgiving morning.

From FotT 2012

...and finally (sorry for the huge photo dumb, but it's been an awesome year on the bike!) Hang Loose, Brah....

From Florence to Home Scouting

Cheers! Here's to finishing 2012 strong & bigger better things in 2013, ride on.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i guess that these four images pretty much sum up my year...


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I vow to take more photos in 2013...

Here's what I got though, from Florida, in cronological order.

Apalachicola National Forest in May



















St Marks Wildlife Refuge in July



















More from Apalachicola National Forest in September





































Tates Hell State Forest in November


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jhazard said:


> Awesome images so far - and what an incredible collective experience.
> 
> Here's some of my 2012:


Moar of that, please.

Anyone else?


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome pics, folks, I am envious of much of the ground you have covered. Thanks for sharing and keep them coming.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Moar of that, please.
> 
> Anyone else?


All the punters are busy *****ing about rich people. Pass the caviar would you Mike?


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> I vow to take more photos in 2013...
> 
> Here's what I got though, from Florida, in cronological order.
> 
> ...


Very nice pictures. Do you not have to worry about Gators setting up the Hamock so close to the water?


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

There are really some awesome images in this thread! :thumbsup: Here are the favorite pictures of my 2012 album so far...

Spring is finally here, first ride of the season on dirt trails. (April 24th)









My girlfriend having fun on the trail. (July 1st)









Me riding on Grey Mountain. (July 15th, pic by a friend)









Mountain Hero in Carcross. (July 28th, pic by same friend)









Amazing view while helping with trail building in Carcross. (Sept 30th)









Chilkat River, Alaska (Oct 7th) OK, not truly a riding picture, but we had such a great weekend... 









In the 2 weeks between Sumer and Winter... I declare this the off season!  (Oct 20th)









No doubt, winter's here! (Dec 7th)









I'm looking forward to a great Winter and an even better 2013!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Mishtar said:


> Very nice pictures. Do you not have to worry about Gators setting up the Hamock so close to the water?


Honestly, not too worried about the Gators, they usually keep to themselves and avoid contact unless theres a nest closeby.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Monument sunrise by bbaker22, on Flickr


Ute Valley by bbaker22, on Flickr


Monument Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


Monument Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


Mt Herman fall colors by bbaker22, on Flickr


Monument Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


Monument Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


Monument Preserve group ride by bbaker22, on Flickr


Mt Herman towers by bbaker22, on Flickr


Monument Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nemesis by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Basin Busting by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


How I love thee by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Trail 257 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Flowy by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Rolling Joe's by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rainbows and sunsets. the sunsets really start to get good in the bay area this time of year...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Dohp.*

Nm, dp!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

To the poor, sweet, tortured soul that just left me 'neg rep' for starting this thread:

You're an ignorant d-bag. 

Specifically, your spelling is almost as pathetic as your grammar. 

If you'd had the brass to sign your diatribe I'd have sent you $100 via PayPal *immediately*--to help cover the high costs of tutoring.

Best of luck in this here life--methinks you're gonna need it.

Toodles, :thumbsup:

MC


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)




----------



## JimmyD442 (Oct 12, 2008)

Some really great pictures posted people !!!! Gotta work on my quality for 2013 !!!


----------



## Broncstad (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Not an epic year. Most of my rides this year were solo and all but 3 were within 17 miles of my front door. Most of my pix came from my phone or timer on the GoPro.
(Edit: Short track cruiser pic courtesy of YannPhotoVideo)


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pictures everyone!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

You must spread Reputation around before giving it to jhazard again.

Nice pixels, j


----------



## jamiep (Jul 10, 2009)

........


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

_Dirt Rag_ printed this one in their "Rider's Eye" section, so I guess it's pretty good. Snapped it back in March on Bartlett Wash in Moab.


----------



## Pedal/Paddle (Nov 3, 2005)

So many great pictures in this thread. Mine don't stack up quality wise, I don't usually take a camera riding. These are all from the same day, Take A Kid Mountain Biking day. My kids first time on single track, they are hooked! 2013 promises to be great.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

mine


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll play...
No magazine published any of them and they all are decidedly amateur quality but each one is a building block of memories I will always cherish.


























































































































































EDIT: Location: Alps (Slovenia & Italy)

Marko


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Such good images all. Here's a couple of my favorites from this year.

Sometimes the easiest trails are the most fun.


East Ely Depot


JEM


Gooseberry


Eastern Nevada


Eastern Nevada


My 80 year-old Dad.


Cave Lake SP Photo Credit: Bill Harris


Camelback Peak Eastern Nevada


Interbike Outdoor Demo, Bootleg Canyon NV (Photo Credit Craigstr with my camera)


Whistler (Photo Credit LeeL)


Fall riding in Eastern Nevada


Golden light in Sedona


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome pics everyone! edit...wow, some more awesome ones popped up while I was putting this together! Nice job all....

I love the variety you get in a thread like this. I spent some time going through mine and have given up trying to narrow them down to a reasonable number. Some pics are better quality than others but they represent some of my best memories from the year. Thanks to everyone I met in my travels for their awesome hospitality, it is what makes MTB such an awesome community!

Here they are, in no particular order....

Sunrise over SoCal









Hit up Lemmon Drop in Tucson. They call this the desert?









Racing the sun









One of my favorite ridgeline descents









Found some epic light in Oregon









At our local SoCal playground









Getting our granite fix at the Dells (pic by 406)









Jumped feet first in to bikepacking with my first multi-night trips 









Wednesday rides provided endless stoke









Exploring the local desert









Hit up Big Sky country









Hitting some favorites in Sedona (pic by Maxwell)









Found a new angle on an old line









Moar Dells please (pic by Enel)









Saw some awesome San Diego sunsets









Finally got to check out Teton Pass









This was a good year for wildlife spotting









Found our own little Hell









Getting high in SW Colorado









Playing in Sedona









New dirt is always fun, sometimes it is epic









Finished the Coconino 250









Getting our steep on (pic by Aquaholic)









Last light in the Santa Anas


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Pedal/Paddle said:


> So many great pictures in this thread. Mine don't stack up quality wise, I don't usually take a camera riding. These are all from the same day, Take A Kid Mountain Biking day. My kids first time on single track, they are hooked! 2013 promises to be great.


Man I love santos. Just moved from there to Idaho....


----------



## teachndad (Jun 6, 2006)

Squeezing this one in today. That's me on a steep. Wildwood Canyon - So Cal.








Photo by Rich Ambrose


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KRob said:


> Gooseberry


I have looked, and looked, and looked at that line and still not committed to it.

I know it can be done. But after all of the looking and lining up is done, I pick up my bike, clip in, start rolling toward it and simply cannot commit.

This is one of only 2 lines left (that I'm aware of) on the Mesa that I haven't done yet. Need to find some commitment over the winter--perhaps you can show me the line next spring?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mikesee said:


> I have looked, and looked, and looked at that line and still not committed to it.
> 
> I know it can be done. But after all of the looking and lining up is done, I pick up my bike, clip in, start rolling toward it and simply cannot commit.
> 
> This is one of only 2 lines left (that I'm aware of) on the Mesa that I haven't done yet. Need to find some commitment over the winter--perhaps you can show me the line next spring?


wasea04 showed me that line or I wouldn't even have known it was there. Quite off-camber to begin with, then very steep at the bottom with a more abrupt runout then you expect IIRC with some exposure off to the right just for good measure.

Yeah, let's go play on the mesa come Spring..... if I have a bike by then.:thumbsup: I'm sure Quentin or some of the other locals could show me plenty of lines out there that I never imagined let alone done.

I need to stray off the dots more when I'm there.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

When does the weather become fairly reliable for the St George/Hurricane trails? I'm considering the True Grit race in mid-March and then hanging around for a week to ride Gooseberry etc.


----------



## naranzeta (Dec 16, 2012)

beautiful post


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's the best I have... not the most magical photos but not bad either.

A friend riding in North Vancouver:










Touring the Gulf Islands, BC with the dog:










Self portrait (taken from video):


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Screen cap of me in the air trying not to land on my buddy.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

6thElement said:


> When does the weather become fairly reliable for the St George/Hurricane trails? I'm considering the True Grit race in mid-March and then hanging around for a week to ride Gooseberry etc.


It can certainly be nice in March and often is but having said that I think two of the three years they've run the true grit race it's been rainy, or windy, or both.


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*fat tires 2012*


From Fat Tires Stoke 2012


From Fat Tires Stoke 2012


From Fat Tires Stoke 2012


From Fat Tires Stoke 2012


From Fat Tires Stoke 2012


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I was on a work trip in Portland, and managed to sneek in a couple rides while I was there... Bingen, WA.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

--- Sedona AZ - March 2012...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Lots of great photos in this thread! Here is my top pics of 2012....


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I was out in the N. Foothills of Albuquerque on a memorial ride for a riding buddy who'd recently passed away from cancer when I snapped this photo. I like to think the lens flare is him passing me on this way into the setting sun.

_Ride on, Stoneman. Hasta luego amigo._


----------



## flyinryan2 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Great seeing everyone's pics. Here's a few of mine. Enjoy!*

There's some really talented photographers out there. 2012 was great riding and I hope 2013 is even better!


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

Most certainly a fun year. Some excellent photos of home trails and destination riding. Had some plans at the beginning, posed the question earlier about what folks were looking forward to, and as usual, plans changed but the rides were still great.

A "Where's Waldo" shot on the Black Canyon Trail, AZ.

From 2012MTBR

home trail, the Techy Playground, Pyramid Peak area, AZ:

From 2012MTBR

getting ready, Flagstaff, AZ:

From 2012MTBR

a road trip, Monarch Crest (south), Salida, Colorado:

From 2012MTBR

road trip, Trail 401, Crested Butte, CO:

From 2012MTBR

trail 401, Crested Butte, CO:

From 2012MTBR

Jedi, Flagstaff, AZ:

From 2012MTBR

Black Canyon Trail, AZ:

From 2012MTBR

Pyramid Peak area, AZ:

From 2012MTBR

Black Canyon Trail, AZ:

From 2012MTBR

Thunderbird Conservation Park, AZ

From 2012MTBR

Sedona, AZ

From 2012MTBR

Sedona, AZ

From 2012MTBR


----------



## teachndad (Jun 6, 2006)

Great Pix Everyone!

Please make sure to post locations of pix. I am 51 and I want to get out and ride more of the world. So many places to ride, so little time.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Some amazing photos in this thread....*

...these can't compare but are a couple of the best from Mtn Top PA....


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

A few of my favorites from '12
1: Roosevelt National Forest, Co.
2: Free Lunch Trail, Grand Junction, Co.
3: Ginny Trail at Bobcat Ridge, Fort Collins, Co.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

There is far too much awesome in this thread.
Sadly, I've used up all my rep for the last 24 hrs, so I'm bookmarking so I can come back and rep the heck out of it 

Here's my contributions - not as many with people in them, as I largely ride solo:


----------



## 1banger (Apr 12, 2012)

I really need to get out to Moab someday.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

1banger said:


> I really need to get out to Moab someday.


The Southwest is amazing - likewise, I'm totally harshing to check out BC


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Love this thread! Heres my picture dump, don't care for explaining everyone, plus I don't track dates. They're all from either my local hill, my home jumps, some stuff in Reno, Whistler, or Provo... Ask if you want more info.

BTW loving all the pics in this thread. Keep them up guys.

PM me if you want a full version of any of these... also, couldn't figure out how to add more than 10 pics, so I have more in another post.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I can't figure out how to add more than 10 pics, so here's some more.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Moosey said:


> I can't figure out how to add more than 10 pics, so here's some more.


That's the attachment limit, but you can post URLs to images hosted on a site like Picasa, Flikr, etc. to have more images in a post. Nice shots!


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

A couple I took this year.


----------



## howie.dean (Dec 31, 2012)

*Las Vegas*

Hi,

A picture of my son during a trip to the Cottonwood trail just outside of Las Vegas...

Regards,

Howie


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

howie.dean said:


> Hi,
> 
> A picture of my son during a trip to the Cottonwood trail just outside of Las Vegas...
> 
> ...


That's awesome howie. Welcome to the board. I took my son on a ride out there earlier this year as well.

I love trails like this that are fun for beginners to experts alike.


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

*Ok....I will play.*

Moab.....













































Breckenridge....



























Durango....


















Eagle....


















Buffalo Creek....


















Happy New Year...


----------



## howie.dean (Dec 31, 2012)

KRob said:


> That's awesome howie. Welcome to the board. I took my son on a ride out there earlier this year as well.
> 
> I love trails like this that are fun for beginners to experts alike.
> ></a>


Thank you, you are right it is a great place for all levels of experience! There is no chance of biking in the summer though, way too hot.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*I hope a video counts as "images"...*

Here's my Best Of for 2012 vid (the wettest year on record in the UK, so not as good as previous years!)


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

*2012*

Lakes Basin








Little Creek








Indian Trail








Mt. Elwell








Gooseberry


----------



## bigsteve (May 18, 2005)

Not necessarily my "best", but a representation of last year's riding.
My 2012 season kicked off early with a ride on New Year's Day-








April brought the best of both worlds- stellar skiing in the mountains, and fine foothills singletrack-








White slopes gave way to the lime green of newly leafed aspens by late May-








Turns on dirt replaced carving snow-








By July, higher elevation evening rides were possible-








I feel blessed to ride in a place like this, especially on long summer evenings-








We were also treated to the full opening of a new 42 km network of forest singletrack in 2012-








Probably my fave of the year. I used it on the annual calendar of our outdoor adventures that I make for friends and family-








But as usual, summer went by all too quickly-








As 2012 wound down, weekends were again devoted to sliding on snow, weeknights for riding when the weather allowed-








So you might notice that the same rider appears in all the photos- me!
These days I ride solo most of the time, and strangely enough it often seems to result in better photos- no griping from impatient riders about photo stops or re-takes, when subject and photographer are one and the same. 
All the above images are from Calgary, Alberta, or the nearby foothills of the Rockies.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ great photos Steve. I have difficulty taking pics of myself like this - what kind of timer do you have on your camera, i.e. what sort of duration? I guess it does bursts as well, so you can choose the best?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

My favorite from this year


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Completing the BC Bike Race









Not Making the mud section at the 24hr Summer Solstice


----------



## Tomato (May 6, 2007)

A couple of my favorites from the last year featuring opposite ends of the country: Utah and Vermont!








Some massive exposure on this rock - I'm sure it would never fall, right?


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Selftimer shot:










Out with a friend:


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Garmin View








Wonderful Indian Trail Ridge








First Cloud of the Day








Looking Back








Melinda makes her 10th crossing of 12,500' Rolling Pass (Ronski happy!)


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW!!! Is that trail outside Durango?

Ride details?


----------



## flyinryan2 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I live in Durango and that totally looks like similar terrain outside of town. Great pics though. Been loving seeing all the great riding pics people have been putting up. Let's make 2013 even better!


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Nate,

Yes it's the high country well above Durango. My sweetie and I have had a long term love affair with the trails above treeline near Durango. These are must do bucket list trails for Passion riders! In fact that burger in my Avatar is from Durango. haha

Man, there are a lot of good pictures in this thread and some great riding/riders!

Ronski


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

ronski said:


> Nate,
> 
> Yes it's the high country well above Durango. My sweetie and I have had a long term love affair with the trails above treeline near Durango. These are must do bucket list trails for Passion riders! In fact that burger in my Avatar is from Durango. haha
> 
> ...


Love that area - in fact we were up there last month staying in the Strater Hotel and did the train ride half way to Silverton.

I really enjoyed Steamworks Brewing Co.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Strater is awesome. Melinda and I stayed there many years ago and rode up to Kennebec Pass and back from the Strater. I remember sitting at the restaurant after that 12 hour journey and wondering if it would be ok to take a nap on the floor between courses. Steamworks is great, and be sure to check out Ska Brewing too.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

ronski said:


> Steamworks is great, and be sure to check out Ska Brewing too.


As much as I wanted to really enjoy Ska, I didn't. While the building was great, the service sucked, and the beer was awful - it was totally flat. A huge disappointment.

Steamworks on the other hand was great, with an excellent beer menu and great food/service. We'll be back for that.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

My main pics are from my Fruita trip last September, 2012.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

I look forward to the hike a bike in and out of horsethief when I go to Fruita(Loma):thumbsup:


----------



## FSR831 (Jan 20, 2013)

Great shots! I am looking forward to taking some myself on the next ride!


----------



## darton23 (May 13, 2011)

The mountains i ride. Dahlonega, GA


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*riding images 2012*

best riding images 2012:

a selection - some pictures

Rigi

Rigi Kulm - sea of fog

Corno

Passo del Corno

Calmut

Piz Calmut

Veccia

Pairolo: Denti della Veccia

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> My main pics are from my Fruita trip last September, 2012.


Lawson, nice treatment on the first pic; it looks like it was taken on one of the John Wesley Powell expeditions! Good job on the rest, as well.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I won a contest put on by Specialized last December with this one, shot at the Friends of Off Road Cycling's time trial, last fall at Sunderbruch park, in Davenport, IA


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great thread! Got me thinking back over 2012...

Sunrise on my 45th Birthday, Melrose South Australia









Love a night ride on the MTB!


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

This was a great thread for 2012. Can we get one of these threads going for 2013?


----------

